# Apple Watch



## Alex (10/9/14)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (10/9/14)

I like and I want!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (10/9/14)

That's hot! 
And the iPhone 6 for me.


Sent via a NASA satellite which gathers my thoughts and relays them to the world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Snape of Vape (10/9/14)



Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Nightfearz (10/9/14)

I was sort off expecting a translucent phone with augmented reality, something really new, not just a revamp of what was already done.... I had hoped that apple could bring it again, the way the iPhone changed phones when it first came out. we need new.

I can see Steve Jobs just shaking his head at this launch...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (10/9/14)

what a beautiful watch

so much want


----------



## Zodiac (11/9/14)

Snape of Vape said:


>


Only this time around it will work


----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/9/14)

Zodiac said:


> Only this time around it will work


 
Just like apple maps did??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zodiac (11/9/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Just like apple maps did??


Oooooh Stroods, i'm not gonna get into this, i'm just gonna win


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (11/9/14)

This video was actually made with an iPhone  show me a samsung that does that lol @Zodiac

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kevkev (11/9/14)




----------



## Stroodlepuff (11/9/14)

Zodiac said:


> Oooooh Stroods, i'm not gonna get into this, i'm just gonna win


 
Lets go

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

I got my iPhone 4 when it came out, can't remember when that was but since then I have had no desire to replace it with the next model. I still use it daily. I used to be a gadget freak, every new thing on market got my attention and I had the habit of keeping up with all the new technologies, but that phone cured me. Finally I had a "gadget" that just worked and I totally lost interest in whatever new tech came along.

This is the first time in a long time that a "gadget" has caught my eye, I'll be _watching_ this one.

Reactions: Like 2


----------

